# Gonna gripe about reef central



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, what's with this reef central place. I noticed I was at 30 posts, and then read that I needed 50 posts so I went and did 20 posts, many of them legit. now I noticed that someone DELIBERATELY removed some of my posts including LEGIT ones to reduce my count from 50 posts back to 37. it's BS [EDIT]. they are freakin BS [EDIT].


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*change title*

I am not going to report you but I suggest you change the title of this post


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

tanks. it's BS I tell you. it was like someone just went DELETE bay. F them. gangnam style!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I assume you want access to the classifieds. They say that you need to be a *contributing member* of the RC *community* to use the classifieds, kinda annoying if you're new to the board but they have their reasons. Throwing up 50 posts in a week won't get you there. You say that "some" of your posts they deleted were "legit". That means that some of them were not and you were just trying to up your post count. Their MODS aren't stupid, they are doing their job and they saw through your post padding. No big deal, RC is a fantastic community, I wouldn't blow it off so quick if I were you.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1. If you're posting a lot just to get at the classifieds and then go and use the classifieds and they see you signed up this week, they'll do due diligence.

They just have some really good mods working there. You don't get to be one of the biggest aquaria forums by being crappy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> +1. If you're posting a lot just to get at the classifieds and then go and use the classifieds and they see you signed up this week, they'll do due diligence.
> 
> They just have some really good mods working there. You don't get to be one of the biggest aquaria forums by being crappy


guys there are serious - not like here. , where you can have 100s post per day, just saying: "Blah Blah" in every post on the forum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> guys there are serious - not like here. , where you can have 100s post per day, just saying: "Blah Blah" in every post on the forum


Seriously - we should be clamping down on posts without anything useful (like this one).

Mods must be taking too many beer breaks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> Hey, what's with this reef central place. I noticed I was at 30 posts, and then read that I needed 50 posts so I went and did 20 posts, many of them legit. now I noticed that someone DELIBERATELY removed some of my posts including LEGIT ones to reduce my count from 50 posts back to 37. it's BS [EDIT]. they are freakin BS [EDIT].


almost everything interesting is sold here now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> I assume you want access to the classifieds. They say that you need to be a *contributing member* of the RC *community* to use the classifieds, kinda annoying if you're new to the board but they have their reasons. Throwing up 50 posts in a week won't get you there. You say that "some" of your posts they deleted were "legit". That means that some of them were not and you were just trying to up your post count. Their MODS aren't stupid, they are doing their job and they saw through your post padding. No big deal, RC is a fantastic community, I wouldn't blow it off so quick if I were you.


Agree.



ameekplec. said:


> +1. If you're posting a lot just to get at the classifieds and then go and use the classifieds and they see you signed up this week, they'll do due diligence.
> Agree.
> 
> They just have some really good mods working there. You don't get to be one of the biggest aquaria forums by being crappy


Agree.



sig said:


> guys there are serious - not like here. , where you can have 100s post per day, just saying: "Blah Blah" in every post on the forum


Agree and if I could I would delete all the useless LOL posts which contribute nothing to this forum.



ameekplec. said:


> Seriously - we should be clamping down on posts without anything useful (like this one).
> 
> Mods must be taking too many beer breaks


Agree. Lets start doing it.



sig said:


> almost everything interesting is sold here now


Agree.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> I assume you want access to the classifieds. They say that you need to be a *contributing member* of the RC *community* to use the classifieds, kinda annoying if you're new to the board but they have their reasons. Throwing up 50 posts in a week won't get you there. You say that "some" of your posts they deleted were "legit". That means that some of them were not and you were just trying to up your post count. Their MODS aren't stupid, they are doing their job and they saw through your post padding. No big deal, RC is a fantastic community, I wouldn't blow it off so quick if I were you.


ah I'm just ranting lol. they did delete legit posts. I went back to look for some stuff and in one thread a question I posted was deleted but I got the response to it. they were overzealous.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Agree.
> 
> Agree.
> 
> ...


I disagree. then we'd have no posts on this forum LMAO.

On a serious note, this is for a small community in a small local area. Some posts while seemingly innocuous and lacking substance, are good. It is good to encourage folks or give feedback on their reefing progress. And nice to have peeps at other people's setups, or issues. Besides, it's too much work for the mods and not necessary.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Resisting the urge to add a useless post to this thread...


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

As per the group, I wouldn't worry about RC classifieds. To me RC is just a great resource to PM other hobbiest about their tanks and experiences while reviewing the do's and do not's of the hobby. My time spent on there is reviewing technologies and how the latest gear performs on their tanks.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

cool. while I haven't seen RC classifieds, I agree. This site's classifieds are more useful. It's local, I can see what I wanna buy, and see that it works. I'm a little sick of mods with "god" syndrome - (good thing ones here don't have it). 

I asked them why they deleted my legit posts. One mod got back to me. I told him I accept when they said I was building post count with "wows" lol and that they should equally acknowledge that they were overzealous in deleting too many posts. So, guess what, they blocked my account from that site LMAO. dull dull dull.

Oh man this is the age of internet. Is it going to be so useful to do that? lol.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The post count to access classifieds on RC helps protect it's contributing members from unscrupulous "new members" in buying/selling. The complaints of "getting ripped off by X" became a common theme before they implemented the post count. "Rip-off/scams" still occur but not nearly as frequently as they used to.

The mods there get swamped with situations that you have experienced. It is unfortunate that you got blocked but it's not a close knit local (relatively) community forum like it is here on GTAA. We're just grains of sand on the shores of RC.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> Oh man this is the age of internet. Is it going to be so useful to do that? lol.


I wouldn't be so sure. there is one forum that verifying/storing banned IPs.

you can open hundreds accounts and comment using them, but at the moment you will ask for the access to the sale/buy section you will get banned. You can even somehow past this step, but at the moment you post something you will be gone

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You should've left well enough alone.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Coming from both sides of the fence I can tell you that being a member of a forums like this, especially this one, is alot of fun and you can meet some amazing people.

Being on the other side of the fence, as a mod, is alot different and yes you have to deal with so many situations that you would never imagine would happen. So that being said I can understand why the mods would ban rather than deal with it...it's easier for them.

But, I'm not saying it's right. Being a contributing member of a community is what makes the community alive and helpful. Imagine if we didn't have people here that chimed in about how their sex life was, or how their kid is going to cooking class, or even that they own an assault rifle!! 

Anyways...

It's just a different forum and they can do what they want. If you don't like it then don't go there.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sig said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. there is one forum that verifying/storing banned IPs.
> 
> you can open hundreds accounts and comment using them, but at the moment you will ask for the access to the sale/buy section you will get banned. You can even somehow past this step, but at the moment you post something you will be gone


there are ways around that too. that's what I'm saying sig, come on. lol. but I wouldn't bother. honestly. they are freakin south of the border. If I can't see and touch and test what I'm buying, especially this stuff, it just ain't worth it. I just google most of the stuff I want info on anyways. their forums are a jungle. you can't find what you want.


----------

